# Habersham County 2018 Report



## mallardsx2 (Oct 22, 2018)

(10/22/2018). 
No deer sightings  but the Acorns are falling pretty good.


----------



## NoOne (Oct 22, 2018)

I put in over 40 hours last week during muzzleloader and rifle n habersham and Stephens and have not seen the first deer. Did see a bear but not interested in killing them anymore.


----------



## NoOne (Oct 22, 2018)

Well I just saw a spike. It looked like a doe at first but made out some spikes about 2 inches long. I passed on him.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Oct 24, 2018)

I got one very nice buck on my camera, probably the biggest Ive seen on the property, but I've yet to see him while I was in the stand.  Maybe I'll get him this weekend.  Haven't hunted public land yet. Good Luck


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 25, 2018)

Acorns dropping like rain over at my place. Not much for deer movement yet.


----------



## NoOne (Oct 27, 2018)

Saw a better spike today so we have meat in the freezer. Very few shots for a either sex day


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Oct 27, 2018)

Congrats!  Saw a 4 pointer with what looked like two great 8’s.  Jumped them on my way out.  Shot a coyote right at day break, so that made me happy!


----------



## NoOne (Oct 27, 2018)

Good deal, we need to get rid of all the yotes


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Oct 29, 2018)

Finally got to my desktop to post a pic of the coyote.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 30, 2018)

Sweet! Way to go!


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 15, 2018)

Better be in the woods this weekend!  Rut is starting up, saw a 4 pointer last week sniffing around and the woods are full of scrapes.


----------



## NoOne (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm sitting here and seen nothing and no shots heard. Hunting on NF land is just about a thing of the past.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 16, 2018)

You hunting in Northern Habersham?


----------



## NoOne (Nov 16, 2018)

Yes


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 16, 2018)

Yea I use to hunt up around Shirley Grove a lot, the Buck in my profile pic was harvested there.  The deer are there they are just few and far between.  There is just so much land up there for them to thrive on with no pressure.  I think when they closed Grannies Camp it reduced the pressure that use to keep them moving more.  Good Luck


----------



## NoOne (Nov 16, 2018)

I did see an Army helicopter fly over low, maybe they spook one my way.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 16, 2018)

LOL, you never know


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 16, 2018)

Usually from now till close is time to be in the woods. I've killed my best deer and had best luck from 9th to 19th. It's been little later than that the last few years and this year looks to be the same with lack of acorns and prolonged summer heat.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 16, 2018)

Yeah, to me the second week of November is when the hunting gets good.  Thanksgiving week has always been my lucky week it seems like.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 18, 2018)

Heard few shots yesterday morning, spend this afternoon scouting and checking cams. No big boys yet or big buck sign.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 18, 2018)

Me either,  saw some fresh rubs but no bucks.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 25, 2018)

HabershamHunter85 said:


> Yea I use to hunt up around Shirley Grove a lot, the Buck in my profile pic was harvested there.  The deer are there they are just few and far between.  There is just so much land up there for them to thrive on with no pressure.  I think when they closed Grannies Camp it reduced the pressure that use to keep them moving more.  Good Luck


Grannies camp belong to Ga Power or USFS ??


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 25, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Grannies camp belong to Ga Power or USFS ??



USFS, more land than you could hunt in a lifetime.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 26, 2018)

HabershamHunter85 said:


> USFS, more land than you could hunt in a lifetime.


I am familiar with it. We frequented the area before they gated it. I was under the impression nut in the day alot of it was Ga Power back toward Lake Rabun.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 26, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I am familiar with it. We frequented the area before they gated it. I was under the impression nut in the day alot of it was Ga Power back toward Lake Rabun.


 
Never really understood why they closed it.  I heard it became a "environmentally sensitive area' due to dirt bikers and jeeps tearing it up.  You may be correct on the backside, it may of been Georgia Power because they do have land there.  I always hunted the side on Shirley Grove.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Nov 28, 2018)

Anyone seeing anything chasing? I have seen 0 rut activity this year so far.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Nov 28, 2018)

I have been seeing a lot of rubs on the land I hunt in Turnerville.  Saw a 4 pointer with his nose to the ground weekend before last.  Other than that no real signs like chasing or anything.  The doe I have seen have been by their selves.


----------



## SouthGa Fisher (Dec 17, 2018)

I have 3 does and a little one I keep fed behind the house. Had a good 8 earlier this year and a little bitty 6 (wife calls him Twigs) but they disappeared around the beginning of November. Saw one of the does right at dark run by the porch and the 8 was running her. He stuck around chasing and grunting for 20 minutes and then Twigs showed up.

They are getting a 2nd wind it seems. This is around Demorest.


----------

